# The First Slik



## 60sstuff (Nov 7, 2021)

Yellow Oval SLIK

Absolutely the coolest tire.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 8, 2021)

60sstuff said:


> Yellow Oval SLIK
> 
> Absolutely the coolest tire.
> 
> ...



Those could not be in more perfect condition, real nice


----------



## nick tures (Nov 8, 2021)

wow very nice !!


----------



## rfeagleye (Nov 10, 2021)

Those are killer Chris! Don't think I have ever seen one NOS! Even in pictures!


----------



## 60sstuff (Nov 13, 2021)

Hey Rob,

You remember this from 2006. I forgot I still have this stashed.

Minty parts from a D4 Pink / White Fair Lady.


----------



## EalRay65 (Nov 14, 2021)

My favorites!  Thanks for sharing Chris!


----------



## Lee862 (Nov 16, 2021)

What! A blue, yellow oval, whitewall?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 16, 2021)

Lee862 said:


> What! A blue, yellow oval, whitewall?



I believe it is the lighting playing tricks


----------



## EalRay65 (Nov 18, 2021)

This looks to me as 12 - 1964 slik. No evidence of the yellow oval..


----------



## Jackpop (Nov 25, 2021)

Here’s mine. First quarter of 65, just waiting for the bike to put it on.


----------



## vince72 (Nov 25, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## mrg (Nov 25, 2021)

EalRay65 said:


> This looks to me as 12 - 1964 slik. No evidence of the yellow oval..
> 
> View attachment 1514195
> 
> View attachment 1514196




12-74?


----------

